# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Nese Perendia ekziston... perse sundon e keqia..

## ABIGAIL

*Nëse Perëndia ekziston dhe është sundues
      … atëherë përse ekziston e keqja?*



Një nga pyetjet më të vështira për të gjithë ata që besojnë Biblën, e cila kërkon një përgjigje të pëlqyeshme (të kënaqshme) dhe është si më poshtë: ‹‹Nëse Perëndia i dashurisë ekziston, atëherë përse e keqja sundon botën tonë?››

 Në shikim të parë duket llogjike të besojë dikush se përderisa Perëndia krijoi gjithçka dhe përderisa e keqja në të vërtetë ekziston, atëherë nuk është gjë tjetër veçse Perëndia është Ai, i cili krijoi të keqen. Nga ana tjetër njohim nga Bibla se Perëndia është i mirë dhe se nuk mund të jetë Ai krijuesi i së keqes. Në qoftë se Perëndia ekziston dhe është një Perëndi dashurie, atëherë si shpjegohet ekzistenca e së keqes? Si është e mundur një Perëndi i dashurisë të lejojë të ekzistojë e keqja, ndërsa e di se njerëzimi nën ndikimin e së keqes do të sillte tek ky i fundit kaq dhimbje dhe padrejtësi?

          Nëse kthehemi mbrapa tek Zanafilla, kur Perëndia krijoi botën do të verifikojmë se të gjitha sa krijoi Perëndia ishin të mira dhe të kënaqshme, paralelisht ishin dhe moralisht asnjanëse. Perëndia nuk krijoi gjëra të prishura dhe të këqija. Vetë elementët e krijimit nuk janë nga vetë vetja e tyre të këqija. Atëherë dikush do të pyesë; çfarë është e keqja?

          Si fillim duhet të kuptojmë se e keqja mund të ekzistojë edhe pa patur bazë. Mund të jetë njësoj e vërtetë nën domethënien e privimit ose të mungesës së diçkaje. Verbimi p.sh. nuk është diçka me bazë. Në realitet është një mungesë, mungesa e të parit. Nëse dikush nuk ka në zhvillim të plotë funksionimet e tij natyrore, kjo konsiderohet e keqe dhe fatkeqësi, përderisa është e vetëkuptueshme se njeriu do të duhet të mund të ushtrojë plotësisht të gjitha funksionet e tij natyrore. Në ngjashmëri, e keqja si ide, mund të konsiderohet si një mungesë apo privim nga ajo që duhej të ekzistonte. Sigurisht jo se një njeri që ka mungesë në një funksion natyror, siç është shikimi, është moralisht i keq. Bëhet fjalë thjesht për një shëmbull. Dikush që të konsiderohet i keq nga ana morale, duhet të ketë mangësira në pacënueshmërinë e moralit të tij dhe në mirësi.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Së dyti çfarë është ajo që në të vërtetë na shqetëson kur një prind keqtrajton fëmijën e tij, ose kur dikush qëllon një njeriun e tij për diçka kaq të ulët sa për një vend parking? Dhe çfarë na vjen menjëherë në mendje kur dëgjojmë fjalën Ausviç? Shumica prej nesh mendojnë se njerëzit nuk duhet të sillen në këtë mënyrë të tmerrshme, siç ndodhi me Ausviçin. Thellë brënda nesh ekziston ndjenja e padrejtësisë. Nën këtë domethënie, e keqja morale mund të konsiderohet si një mardhënie e lëkundur: një mardhënie që nuk është siç duhet të jetë. 

Jezusi tha se e mira më e madhe është që mundemi të shijojmë, është mardhënia jonë së bashku me Perëndinë (Mateu 22:36 – 37), përderisa Perëndia është e mira më e lartë dhe mardhënia jonë me të na ofron plotësi dhe shenjtëri. Përkundrazi, e keqja më e madhe që mund të provojmë është që të gjendemi të ndarë ngo kjo mardhënie dashurie dhe harmonie me Perëndinë. Ndërkaq njohja  e thellë dhe e vërtetë e Perëndisë përkushtëzon nga ana jonë liri morale, domethënë mundësinë për ta kundërshtuar Atë. Dashuria e vërtetë është bindëse, por kurrë e detyrueshme. Për këtë arsye përbërësi i nevojshëm i një mardhënie me Perëndinë, është liria. 

Kjo liri, veçse ka brënda saj mundësinë të mohojmë dashurinë e Perëndisë nga njëra anë, por nga ana tjetër të keqtrajtojmë dhe të kundërshtojmë dhe njerëzit që jetojnë përreth nesh. Si përfundim nuk është Perëndia që bën të keqen ose e krijon atë, por është njeriu që lirshëm zgjedh ose mohon dashurinë e Perëndisë. Fuqia më e madhe e së keqes gjendet në aftësinë tonë të mohojmë dashurinë e Perëndisë.

 Herë pas here filozofë të ndryshëm janë marrë shumë me çështjen e mundësisë për të ekzistuar një botë më e mirë. Ndërkaq, Shkrimet zbulojnë se bota që krijoi Perëndia, me qënie të lira që të mund të pranojnë ose të mohojnë dashurinë e Perëndisë Krijues të tyre, është mjeti i fuqishëm më i mirë për arritjen e qëllimit të Tij, që nuk është gjë tjetër nga një gjithësi që Ai vetë do ta ketë zgjedhur dhe do ta ketë dashur. Nuk është e arsyeshme të mendojmë një botë ku njerëzit do të ishin të lirë ta donin Perëndinë dhe nga ana tjetër nuk do të ishin të lirë të mohojnë dashurinë e Tij. Nëse do të ekzistonte ndonjë mënyrë më e mirë që të bëheshin gjërat, me siguri Perëndia do ta kishte menduar përpara nesh.

Kristiani dhe shkrimtari i njohur C. S. Lewis, me aftësi të madhe ka analizuar çështjen e zgjedhjes së lirë morale të njeriut dhe përpjekjen e kotë të atij njeriu, i cili kërkon një mënyrë më të mirë nga ajo që vetë Perëndia ka zgjedhur. Disa kanë menduar mundësinë e një krijese, që ndërsa do të ishte moralisht e lirë, të mundej të mos mëkatonte, të mos qëllonte jashtë shenjës. Është e vështirë që dikush të fantazonte diçka të tillë. Lumturia që Perëndia ka planifikuar për krijesat e Tij është,  lumturia e Tij që të jenë moralisht të lira, dhe të kenë mundësinë të zgjedhin me vullnetin e tyre të jetojnë të bashkuara me Të dhe ndërmjet tyre. Natyrisht, Perëndia e dinte se ç’do të ndodhte nëse krijesat e Tij do të përdornin lirinë e tyre në mënyrë të gabuar. Është e dukshme që mendoi se ia vlente të rrezikonte. Ndoshta kur e dëgjojmë këtë mund të synojmë të mos biem dakort me zgjedhjen e Perëndisë. Por ekziston një vështirësi, kur dikush vendos të mos bjerë dakort me Perëndinë, dhe kjo ndodh sepse Perëndia është burimi nga i cili vjen çdo argument dhe mendim i arsyeshëm. Nuk është e mundur që të jesh ti drejt dhe Ai gabim. Ashtu si një përrua nuk mund të jetë më lart se burimet e tij. Kur dikush argumenton kundër Perëndisë, argumenton kundër forcës që e bën të aftë të argumentojë diçka konkrete. Është njësoj sikur të sharrosh degën mbi të cilën je ulur. 

Nëse Perëndia e shikon rebelimin që ne takojmë në anën morale, në gjithësi, si një pjesë që ia vlente të paguante, me qëllim që të sigurohej në krijesat e Tij vullneti i lirë i zgjedhjes, domethënë me fjalë të tjera, të ndërtonte një botë të vërtetë dhe jo një karikaturë në të cilën krijesat e Tij do të mundeshin të realizonin të mirën apo të keqen në të vërtetë në vënd të një bote të kurdisur, ashtu si një lodër, ku do të lëviznin vetëm kur Ai të vinte në lëvizje penjtë e saj. Atëherë do të duhet dhe ne të pranojmë se në të vërtetë do t’ia vlente ky çmim (C. S. Lewis, Mere Christianity).

----------


## vana

Kete pyetje e kam bere edhe une vetes, po zdi me i dhane nje pergjigje, jeta keshtu eshte.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Pra, përse Perëndia na krijoi kur e dinte se do të mund të ktheheshim kundër Tij dhe të bëhemi të shtrembër?  Kostoja e dashurisë është e madhe, por më e madhe është kostoja për Atë që e filloi këtë histori dashurie. E duam  Atë sepse Ai i pari na deshi dhe kostoja që pagoi dashuria e Tij, vdekja e Birit të Tij, të vetëmlindur, është një çmim tepër i lartë. Perëndia e njihte koston e dashurisë dhe llojin e botës që do të vinte nga krijimi i krijesave të lira. Perëndia e dinte akoma se qëllimi përfundimtar, një jetë të përjetshme dashurie, do ta drejtësonte zgjedhjen e Tij dhe do të vlente çmimi i lartë që do të nevojitej të paguante për këto krijesa.


Tani që njohim të keqen dhe shkakun që e solli atë, ndoshta do të duhet të pyesim veten tonë përse Perëndia e lejon që të ekzistojë?   Ose me fjalë të tjera nëse është sundues mbi gjithçka që ndodh në botën tonë. Është e vërtetë se pyetjet më të vështira që kërkojnë përgjigje janë ato që mundohen të shpjegojnë veprimet e Perëndisë. Veçanërisht pyetje si ato të Rabbi Kushner, në librin e njohur të tij  ‹‹When Bad Things Happen to Good People››  (Kur ndodhin gjëra të këqija në njerëz të mirë). Në lidhje me nazistët, Rabbi Krushner pyet: ‹‹Ku ishte Perëndia kur ndodhnin të gjitha këto? Përse nuk ndërhyn të ndalojë këtë gjëndje të tmerrshme? Përse nuk ia morri jetën Hitlerit më 1939. Në këtë mënyrë do të shpëtoheshin miliona jetë njerëzish dhe njerëzimi do të shpëtonte nga ato çaste dhimbjeje të patregueshme. 

Ose akoma, përse nuk dërgon një tërmet që t’i bënte gërmadha kabinat e armëve ajrore? Ku ishte Perëndia atëherë?›› Është e dukshme se të tilla lloje pyetjesh janë të mbushura me ndjenja intensive, veçanërisht për të gjitha ata që vuajtën dhimbjet e Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Rabbi Kushner jo vetëm që i shton pyetjet, por u jep atyre dhe përgjigje. Ai shkruan ‹‹Ekzistojnë disa gjëra që Perëndia nuk i kontrollon …  Je në gjendje të falësh dhe të duash një Perëndi që nuk ishte i përkryer? Mund të mësosh të duash me gjithë kufizimet e Tij?››  Është Perëndia në të vërtetë në timon? Mund të kontrollojë dhe të ndërhyjë me pushtet në gabimet njerëzore, apo Rabbi Kushner ka të drejtë?  Rabbi Kushner bën gabim! Fjala e fundit për gjithçka që ndodh i përket Perëndisë! 

Përpara se të orvatemi të përgjigjemi në akuzën se Perëndia nuk e ka kontrollin dhe për këtë duhet të falet, do të ishte e domosdoshme të parashtrojmë një pjesë nga libri i Warren Wiersbe, ‘‘Why Us? When Bad Things Happen to God’s People’’  (Përse tek ne ? Kur gjëra të këqija ndodhin në jetën e njerëzve të Perëndisë). ‹‹Askush nuk mund të përgjigjet plotësisht në të gjitha pyetjet. Por akoma edhe nëse mundeshim, nuk është aspak e sigurtë se përgjigjet do ta bënin jetën tonë apo dëshpërimet tona më tepër të durueshme.

 Perëndia nuk qëndron në përfundimin e një arsyetimi, as paqja e mendjes dhe e shpirtit gjendet në përfundimin (konkluzionin) e një argumenti të llogjikshëm. Në çdo fushë të jetës tonë është e nevojshme të ekzistojë një element besimi.›› Edhe pse llogjika ka vendin e saj, ekziston gjithmonë vend edhe për besimin. Besimi dhe llogjika, kur kuptohen drejt, nuk e përjashton njëra – tjetrën. Le të mos ta harrojmë se në fund është besimi që na drejton ne në çastet më të vështira të jetës sonë.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Rabbi Kushner mohon Tekstet e Shenjta, sepse nuk përputhen me teologjinë e tij. Ai fillon me arsyetimin se nëse Perëndia ishte në të vërtetë në gjëndje të ndalonte dhimbjen, dëshpërimin dhe padrejtësinë, atëherë do ta bënte. Në librin e tij mohon kapitujt e fundit të librit të Jobit, sepse nuk pranon se si është e mundur që Perëndia të lejojë një njeri të virtytshëm të vuaj. Por a është në gjëndje Kushner të njohi plotësisht vullnetin dhe planet e Perëndisë? Fakti se vet Kushner nuk mund të gjejë ndonjë arsye të mirë që të justifikojë domosdoshmërinë e dëshpërimit, nuk do të thotë se nuk ekzistojnë të tilla arsye. 

Thjesht ai, si gjithë të tjerët, me mendjen dhe mendimin tonë të mangët (të paplotë), nuk jemi gjithmonë në gjëndje të kuptojmë vullnetin dhe planet e larta të Perëndisë. 
Sido që të jenë gjërat vazhdon të ekzistojë nevoja për të përballuar pyetjet që shtron Kushner. Nuk ka vallë Perëndia mjetet për të shkatërruar kabinat e armëve ajrore? Nuk mundet Krijuesi i gjithësisë të ndalojë një ushtri?  Pa dyshim, Perëndia mund të bëjë këto, madje dhe më tepër. Ndërkaq, në rastin e tmerreve të luftës  së fundit botërore, zgjodhi të mos e bënte. Po të gjithë ata që vuajtën? Çfarë bëhet me ata?

I vetmi person që mund të na ndihmojë të kuptojmë mendjen e Perëndisë është Jezus Krishti, Biri i pamëkat i Perëndisë, që njeh Perëndinë pafundësisht më mirë se ne. Kur dikush vëzhgon më me kujdes jetën e Jezusit, vuajtjet e Tij dhe pësimin e Tij, atëherë fillon të mendojë ndryshe për planet dhe mënyrat e Perëndisë. Nëse dikush vuajti padrejtësisht, ndërsa ishte i pafajshëm, me kuptimin e plotë të fjalës, ky ishte Jezus Krishti. Dhe kur Jezusi vuante, kur e tradhëtonte Juda, ku ishte Perëndia? Në realitet qëndronte pikërisht pranë Tij. Për këtë Jezusi tha: ‹‹A kujton ti, vallë, se unë nuk mund t’i lutem  Atit tim, që të më dërgojë më shumë se dymbëdhjetë legjione engjëjsh? Po atëherë si do të përmbusheshin Shkrimet, sipas të cilave duhet të ndodhë kështu? ›› (Mateu 26:52--54). 

Dymbëdhjetë legjione do të thotë aty midis 36 000 dhe 72 000 engjëj. Një forcë shumë herë më tepër nga ajo që i nevojitej Jezusit për të përballuar njerëzit e këqij, që ishin mbledhur për ta arrestuar. Ka mundësi që edhe një engjëll i vetëm të mjaftonte. Ndërsa Jezusi zgjodhi që të mos kishte një ndihmë të tillë, por t’i besonte planit të Atit të Tij. Sepse Jezusi e dinte që Ati i Tij ishte sundues mbi gjithçka. Kur Pilati, duke menduar se kishte pushtet jete dhe vdekjeje mbi Jezusin i tha: ‹‹Ti se di që unë kam pushtet të të kryqëzoj dhe pushtet të të liroj?››. Jezusi iu përgjigj: ‹‹Ti nuk do të kishe asnjë pushtet përmbi mua, po të mos qe dhënë prej së larti›› (Gjoni 19:10--11). 

Fjalët dhe jeta e Jezusit na mësojnë se Perëndia ka kontrollin e plotë, madje edhe kur njerëz të këqij kryejnë krime dhe vepra të padrejta. Ashtu siç e parashtroi dhe C. S. Lewis: ‹‹Vetë kryqëzimi është një nga ngjarjet më të mira, por edhe më të tmerrshme në histori. Ndërsa, roli i Judës nga çdo anë që do ta shihnim kryqëzimin, vazhdon të jetë në mënyrë origjinale i keq. Këtë arsyetim mund që ta zbatojmë edhe në dëshpërimet që kalojnë shpesh njerëzit tanë. Një njeri i mirë punon për përkujdesjen e fqinjit të tij dhe në këtë mënyrë bën ‘‘vullnetin e Perëndisë’’ në mënyrë të ndërgjegjshme duke kryer ‘‘të mirën’’. Një njeri i keq i sjell shqetësime fqinjit të tij, duke kryer ‘‘të keqen’’. Por duke bërë një të keqe të tillë, ai përdoret nga Perëndia, pa e ditur ai vetë ose miratuar këtë gjë, për të sjellë një ‘‘të mirë të lindur për së dyti’’. Me këtë mënyrë njeriu i parë i shërben Perëndisë si bir, kurse i dyti si një vegël për arritjen e qëllimeve që vet Perëndia ka. 

Si konkluzion, në analizën përfundimtare do të bëhet vullneti i Perëndisë sido që të zgjedhësh të sillesh. Veçse për ty, sigurisht përfundimet do të jenë të ndryshme nëse zgjedh të sillesh si Juda, dhe të tjera nëse zgjedh të sillesh si Gjoni›› (C. S. Lewis, The Problem of Pain, ‘‘Problemi i dhimbjes,’’ faqa 111).

----------


## ABIGAIL

Sigurisht do të përballojmë ndryshe sprovën nëse i besojmë veten tonë Perëndisë, sado të vështira që të jenë kushtet që do të jemi të thirrur të përballojmë. Madje një ditë, të gjithë ne do të jemi përballë me një nga gjendjet më të dhimbshme, vdekjen. Ndërkaq, kryqi i Jezusit na mëson se planet e Perëndisë nuk ndalojnë tek vdekja. Me ringjalljen e Jezusit prej të vdekurve, Perëndia deklaroi sundimin e plotë (absolut) të Tij dhe paralelisht na dha shpresën: ‹‹I cili, në ditët e mishit të tij, me klithma të larta dhe me lot, i ofroi lutje dhe urata atij që mund ta shpëtonte nga vdekja, dhe u dëgjua për shkak të frikës së tij nga Perëndia. Edhe pse ishte Bir, mësoi të jetë i bindur nga ato që pësoi, dhe si u bë i përkryer, u bë vepronjësi i shpëtimit të amshuar për të gjithë ata që i binden›› (Hebrenjtë 5:7--9). 

Plani i Perëndisë nuk ishte të shpëtonte Jezusin nga duart e njerëzve të këqinj. Plani i Perëndisë ishte të shpëtonte Jezusin nga duart e vetë vdekjes. Jezusi e dinte se të gjitha ato që vuante ishin pjesë e planit të Atit të Tij, I cili kishte një qëllim më të lartë. Zgjedhja është e thjeshtë: ose do të lëmë eksperiencën tonë të ngacmojë dhe të formojë teologjinë tonë, ose do të lëmë teologjinë tonë të shpjegojë eksperiencën tonë. Nëse ndodh e para, atëherë është e mundur të arrijmë në përfundimin se Perëndia që ne provojmë në jetë është i ndryshëm nga Ai, i cili lexojmë në Bibël, ashtu si bëri Rabbi Kushner. 

Nëse ndodh e dyta, atëherë do nevojitemi ndihmë për të pajtuar eksperiencën tonë me Perëndinë e Biblës. Dhe është Jezusi Ai, i cili, mund të na e japë këtë lloj ndihme: ‹‹Duke i drejtuar sytë te Jezusi, kreu dhe plotësonjësi i besimit, i cili, për gëzimin që ishte përpara tij, duroi kryqin duke e përçmuar fyerjen dhe u ul në të djathtën e fronit të Perëndisë. Kujtoni, pra, atë që duroi një kundërshtim të tillë nga ana e mëkatarëve kundër tij, që të mos lodheni dhe të ligështoheni në shpirtin tuaj›› (Hebrenjtë 12:2-3).

Rabbi Kushner na kërkon që të falim Perëndinë. Nga ana tjetër Jezusi na kërkon të vështrojmë jetën e Tij, pësimet e Tij, vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Tij dhe të besojmë në Perëndinë. Ringjallja e Jezusit na siguron se vdekja nuk është fundi i ekzistencës sonë, as fundi i planeve të Perëndisë. Nëse i besojmë Perëndisë dhe Fjalës së Tij, na ka premtuar se do të përdorë pësimet tona dhe vuajtjet tona për të mirën tonë dhe për përmbushjen e planeve të Tij të larta. Nëse Perëndia na ngjan i heshtur, do na duhet të mendojmë se mos nuk jemi gati të dëgjojmë, të gjitha sa ka për të na thënë.

I biri i Rabbi Kushner vdiq në moshë të hershme të adoleshencës. Pas katër vjetësh martese C. S. Lewis humbi gruan e tij. Të dy këta njerëz ndjenë dhimbjen, duke parë humbjen e një personi të dashur të jetës së tyre. Që të dy provuan heshtjen e Perëndisë. Ndërkaq Lewis arriti në një përfundim të ndryshëm: ‹‹Çasti kur nuk ekziston asgjë në shpirtin tënd, veç një britme për ndihmë, ndoshta është çasti që Perëndia thjesht nuk mund ta ketë atë. Ngjan me një njeri që mbytet dhe nuk mund të ndihmohet, sepse përpiqet dhe përplaset atje ku gjen. Ndoshta britmat e tua të përsëritura dhe këmbëngulëse nuk lejojnë që të dëgjosh zërin që aq shumë shpresoje të dëgjoje. Si përfundim do të duhet të kesh kënaqësinë për të marrë diçka, ndryshe as e gjithë fuqia e Perëndisë nuk mund të ta japë››  (Lewis, A Grief Observed, faqa 54).

Ajo që në fund mund të mësojmë nga Jezusi dhe jeta e Tij është, se Perëndia ka gjithmonë fjalën e fundit dhe se mund t’i besohemi planeve të Tij për jetën dhe të ardhmen tonë: ‹‹Sepse unë i njoh mendimet që kam për ju, thotë Zoti, mendime paqeje dhe jo të së keqes, për t’ju dhënë një të ardhme dhe  një shpresë›› (Jeremia 29:11).

Ku është pra, Perëndia kur vuan i pafajshmi? 
*Nëse me të vërtetë e kërkon, do ta gjesh në kryqin e Krishtit!*

MIQESISHT ABIGAIL :buzeqeshje:

----------


## rudo

ne qofte se me lejoni te behem pjesetar i kesaj teme do kisha deshire te diskutoja me juve rreth se keqes. une se kam njohurine tuaj per fene e krishtere keshtu qe kam shume pyetje ne koke dhe do deshiroja qe shpjegim nga ju ne qofte se keni deshire dhe ju falenderoj ne qofte se do me ndimonit sadopak?????

tema mu duk shume e bukur dhe te falenderojqe e ke sjelle sepse disa here jam munduar ti jap nje kuptim te keqes????

mesa kuptova une abigail pretendon se e keqja erdha aksidentalisht nga moszhvillimi sic ishte psh. zhvillimi i njeriut ....

ne qofte se zoti eshte perfekt dhe zoti krijon njeriun atehere aksidente te tilla personalisht se besoj se mund te ndodhin????
ne qofte se zoti do deshironte nje bote perfekte mendoj qe do e kishte krijuar??? kam parasysh qe ne mund te ishin ne nje ambient komplet te ndryshem nga ky dhe perfekt?? 

le per nje moment te supozojme se e keqja nuk eshte e krijuar nga zoti. le te ndajme te keqen nga e mira.
  le te themi gjithcka e mire ne bote eshte krijuar nga Perendia dhe gjithcka e keqe nga "e keqja" qe une do deshiroja te jete Satani.    
PO  satanin kush e krijoi???????

ne qofte se  e keqja u krijua nga nje krijues atehere kemi dy krijues dhe si rezulat  dy perendi???
nje se keqes dhe nje se mires te cilat jane ne gare me njera-tjetren ne kete bote???? dhe sigurisht "e keqja"   nuk e konsideron veten te tille dhe ka dhe mundesi derisa eshte krijues te kete shpetim dhe nepermjet tij???


permbledhje:
pra jane dy pyetje kryesore  nji ne qofte se zoti eshte perfekt si ka mundesi ne krijimin e tij ka aksidente??

dhe ne qofte se e keqja nuk eshte krijuar nga perendia atehere mund te kemi nje krijues tjeter apo jo????

faleminderit per mirekuptimin shpresoj qe sadopak te me ndimoni sepse jam nje person shpesh futem ne mendime te thella por nuk arrij ti gjej pergjigje pytjeve qe me lindin.....

----------


## rudo

me falni nej sqarim te vogel une lexova vetem postimin e pare tuajin dhe mbi ate i ndertova pyetjet e mija megjithese ne qofte pergjigjet jane ne postimet tuaja te mevonshme do ti lexoj kur te kem kohe....
faleminderit

----------


## i shpetuari

TE DASHUR MIQ !
E KEQJA NUK U KRIJUA POR HYRI NE BOTE KUR NJERIU MEKATOI. PERENDIA NUK E KRIJOI NJERIUN SI ROBOT QE TA KOMANDONTE AI SI TE DONTE, POR AI KERKON BINDJEN NGA NE JO NGA FRIKA E TIJ POR NGA RESPEKTI PRA PERENDIA E KRIJOI NJERIUN ME VULLNET TE LIRE TI BINDET APO MOS TI BINDET PERENDISE.
KUR NJERIU ZGJODHI TE MOS I BINDEJ PERENDISE DHE MEKATOI ATY HYRI MEKATI, E KEQJA. POR NJE DITE MEKATI NUK DO KETE ME VEND SEPSE NE QIELLIN E RI DHE TOKEN E RE NUK DO TE MUND TE HYJE DOT MEKATI, E KEQJA. PRA ESHTE NJERIU QE E BEN TE KEQEN DHE JO PERENDIA. AI DERGOI BIRIN E TIJ JEZUS NE KRYQ PER TA HEQUR ATE(MEKATIN) DHE TE GJITHE ATA QE E  PRANOJNE ATE ME BESIM SHPETOHEN NGA DENIMI I MEKATIT. 
PRA NE DUHET TE KEMI KUJDES TE MOS AKUZOJME PERENDINE SIC BEJNE DISA PER PROBLEMET QE EKSISTOJNE NE BOTE, SEPSE AI NUK ESHTE AUTORI I SE KEQES POR NE NJERZIT JEMI. NGA VIJNE LUFTAT, GRINDJET ETJ? VIJNE NGA NE NJERZIT QE MEKATOJME. NUK E DI NESE JU PERGJIGJA SADOPAK PYETJES SUAJ . MEGJITHATE DO FLASIM NDOSHTA ME VONE PRAP PER KETE.
ZOTI JU BEKOFTE TE GJITHEVE. I SHPETUARI.

----------


## i krishteri

*AMEN*

----------


## ABIGAIL

Pershendetje Ruud!

Je i mirepritur ne kete teme qe te diskutojme.

Me shume respekt Abigail :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LePuLuShe

SEPSE PERENDIA KRIJON GJERA TE MIRA NDERSA E KEQJA MUNDOHET TE PRISHE ATO GJERA TE BUKURA MIREPO NJEREZIT JANE TE DHENE ME SHUME PAS SHKATERRIMIT SE SA GJERAVE TE BUKURA QE KRIJON PERENDIA PRANDAJ  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LePuLuShe

AH DHE DICKA KAM DEGJUAR NJE SHPREHJE SHUEM TE BUKUR TE FESE

TE GJITHA TE KEQIJAT NA VIJNE NGA "LUST" NE ANGLISHT PO E THEM SE SPO ME KUJTOHET NE SHQIP PRA TE GJITHE DESHIRAT E KEQIJA JO XHELOZIJA APO DESHIRA E PANGOPJES VJEN PIKERISHT NGA LUST DHE AJO ESHTE BURIMI I TE KEQES SONE
DESHIRAT  !!!!!!!!

----------


## Matrix

Abigail, po te bej nje pyetje lidhur me temen:

Shume njerez jane bere te keqinj ngaqe nuk kane duruar dot nje vuajtje e cila ka erdhur mbi ta jo per faj te tyre, dhe keshtu ata kane shkaktuar vuajtje te personave te tjere, me ose pa dashje, a mund te quhen keta fajtore para Perendise?

----------


## ABIGAIL

Pershendetje Matrix!

Kjo teme eshte e gjate dhe mund te jepen shume pergjigje dhe sqarime!

Po i bie shkurt! Nese keta persona nuk jane penduar do te jene fajtore!

Ky eshte mendimi im! Mund ta diskutojme edhe me hollesisht perseri!

Miqesisht Abigail!

----------


## Nika

Të nderuar!
Një mistik është shprehur se - Zoti është valltar e vallja e tij është universi, dhe e ka shkrirë edhe veten në univers! Pra, çdogjë e manifestuar dhe e pamanifestuar është Zoti! Dikush e shkroi saktë se Zoti na ka krijuar dhe na e ka lënë në vullnetin e lirë të zgjedhim rrugët, të mirësisë e të dashurisë apo të së keqes. Zoti nuk është aq i plotfuqishëm sa e paraqesin religjionet, sepse sikur të varej prej Tij, nuk kishte me pasur vuajtje, mjerim, krime etj. Këto janë në vullnetin e njerëzve, dhe njerëzit nga egoizmi e makutëria më shumë për fat të keq zgjedhin rrugën e gabuar, të mëkatit e krimit. Që sundon e keqja e kanë fajim politikanët, intelektualët edhe prijësit fetarë të të gjitha religjioneve, të cilët për fat të keq edhe në emër të Zotit=Allahut, Jezusit e Muhamedit etj., duke i keqpërdorur ata kanë shkaktuar konflikte e krime të tmerrshme. Besoj se dikur do mbretërojë një religjion mbi Tokë /nëse njerëzimi nuk e prishë planetin dhe e çfarosë veten!/ ai i Dashurisë që është Zoti!

----------


## ABIGAIL

I dashur Mistik!

Zoti eshte i PLOTFUQISHEM! Per kete te jesh i sigurte!

Vuajtjet dhe mjerimi nuk jane per faj te Perendise, ato erdhen si pasoje e mekatit, dhe pergjegjes per kete eshte Satani.
Dhe te gjitha keto do te ekzistojne deri sa te shkaterrohet ky planet dhe te shfaqet Jezus Krishti ne lavdine e Tij.

Nuk do te jete njeriu ai qe do e prishi kete planet, Perendia do e zhduki kete planet sepse ka pergatitur nje Toke te re per Bijte e Tij. Keto gjera jane te sigurta qe do te ndodhin, sepse jane parashikur dhe jane parathene nepermjet profecive.

Miqesisht Abigail!

----------


## Nika

E dashur Motër Abigail!
Jam më se një dekadë kërkues shpirtëror dhe nxënës i mistikëve, dhe jam thelluar në këto tema.
Pasi njerëzit mbi këtë planet më shumë anojnë nga e keqja = nga dreqi, dhe nëse një gjë të tillë Zoti e lejon, atëherë a mund të vihet në konkluzë se Zoti nuk është i mirë?! Sipas jush fajin e paska satana a mund të vihet tek konkluza se satana është më i fuqishëm se Zoti?! Nuk po përsëris ato që kam shkruar më parë. Jam religjioz, por jo rob i dogmave fetare. Ata e paraqesin Zotin si mendjemadh që ka nevojë për lëvdata, si hatërli, si hakmarrës të tmershëm etj., çka nuk është e vërtetë. Ai është Dashuri dhe Mirësi. As nuk ka dënuar, as nuk dënon, as nuk do dënojë askënd. Të gjithë do e dënojnë veten me vepra, jo Zoti! Edhe hebrenjt ende e presin shpëtimtarin, e ai u erdh me emrih Jezus, por nuk e njohën e nuk e pranuan, sepse nuk foli ashtu si dëshironin ata, por foli të Vërtata që atyre nuk u pëlqyen. Edhe të krishterët po presin 2000 vjetë, e kushedi sa duhet më, por shkojnë në kisha e lavdërojnë Jezusin, por më të mirë nuk bëhën!!! Nuk besoj se është e nevojshme të shkatrrohet ky planet i mrekullueshëm e që mund të jetë parajsë, por njerëzit e kanë fajin që nga makutëria e egoizmi e kanë shndërruar më shumë për shumicën e njerëzve në skëterrë!

----------


## ABIGAIL

MISTIK!

Problemi nuk qendron nese eshte e nevojshme apo jo qe te shkaterrohet ky planet.
Duam apo nuk duam ne ky planet do te shkaterrohet, dhe kjo eshte profetizuar ne Bibel dhe do te ndodhe.
 Sic e thashe me lart, shkaktari per te gjitha keto vertet eshte Djalli, dhe ne asnje menyre nuk eshte me i fuqishem sesa Perendia!

Sa per hebrenjte qe thua se ata ende presin Shpetimtarin, kjo eshte e vertete, sepse nuk besojne se erdhi Krishti, dhe presin Mesian e premtuar, dhe kur te vije Antikrishti, ata do te mashtrohen nepermjet shenjave dhe mrekullive qe do te beje ai dhe do besojne se ai eshte Mesia i premtuar, por me vone do tu hapen syte dhe do te kuptojne se eshte vete Mashtruesi.

Miqesisht Abigail!

----------


## Nika

Abigail!
Çdogjë që e ka fillimin do e ketë edhe mbarimin! Kjo dihet, për çdo gjë, pra edhe për planete. Kam lexuar se djajt, satana, demonët, nuk ekzistojnë, por ata janë gjëndje të vetëdijeve të njerëzve! Pra, e atyre që kanë përqafuar negativën = të keqen = krimin! Këtë e besoj si të vërtetë! E besoj se edhe shpirti është pjesë e Zotit, pjesë e forcës kosmike, që nuk ka as fillim as mbarim! As nuk fillon me lindje, as nuk mbaron me vdekjen = dekompozimin e trupit! Lindja është fillim i një cikli, vdekja e trupit, përfundim i një cikli, dhe nisja e /një/ cikli të ri, derisa të përsoset, përndritet, për të kaluar në përjetësi!, që dmth. nuk ka nevojë më të materializohet, të vijë në botën materiale! Besoj në reinkarnimin!

----------

